# Johnny Carson



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 23, 2005)

I don't mean to distract folks with entertainment news on this Lord's Day, but Johnny Carson has passed away. 

He was a funny guy who will be missed greatly.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 23, 2005)

Saw this earlier, it's sad.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 23, 2005)

I remember as a boy what a treat is was to stay up late and watch the Tonight Show. My parents never watched him. I'm not sure how I started watching him.

He'll be missed.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 24, 2005)

Yeah its to bad but 79 years thats not bad. I couldnt believe he had been on for 30 years thats a long time.

blade


----------



## Ivan (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Yeah its to bad but 79 years thats not bad. I couldnt believe he had been on for 30 years thats a long time.
> blade



79 isn't bad. LORD willing, I might make it to that! Of the 30 years he was on TV, I think I probably watched his show, off and on, for about 25 years of that. For a while, it was one of those "must see" programs, because of all the stars and notables he had on. 

However, when he had a "serious" guest on the program, I often found his interviewing to be a bit shallow. Of course, he wasn't a journalist. 

Come to think of it, that was a GOOD thing!


----------

